# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Τηλεειδοποίηση ΟΤΕ.

## billytzou

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, όπως αναφέρω και στο θέμα έπεσε στα χέρια μου μια συσκευή τηλεειδοποίησης του ΟΤΕ (Παραθέτω πιο κάτω φωτογραφίες), μήπως κάποιος από εσάς έχει κάποιο εγχειρίδιο για το πως λειτουργεί και πως μπορεί να σεταριστεί;
OTE 1.jpg
OTE 2.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

Να το πας σε ένα κατάστημα οτε, με ένα λογαριασμό σταθερού και την ταυτότητα σου να στο ενεργοποιησουν με το serial Νo που αναγράφει πίσω... 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, που το ξέθαψες αυτό?

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

WOW... ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ!!!!


λογικα αποκλειεται να μπορει να λειτουργησει

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## billytzou

Ναείστε καλά παιδιά για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας, τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή την είχε ο πατέρας μου και καθώς έψαχνα την βρήκα, για αυτό και ρωτάω εάν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και πώς.

----------


## antonis_p

Πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 10 χρόνια που έχει σταματήσει να παρέχεται η υπηρεσία.

----------

